# Discover Australia's Best Kept Hidden Secret



## crawf (Feb 11, 2006)

SOUTH AUSTRALIA - A Brilliant Blend










Adelaide (State Capital)   - Population: 1.2 million

*Greater Adelaide Metropolitan - taken by JAKJ









Adelaide City Skyline - taken by JAKJ


















Looking towards the Hyatt Regency and the Adelaide Convention Centre - taken by edgar raphal









North Terrace (Adelaides Cultural Bouelvard) - taken by neorion







- taken by nerion
- taken by AtD









Rundle Street (one of Adelaides best cafe/restaurant strips) - taken by neorion









Rundle Mall (one of Australia's premier shopping precincts)*









Glenelg (20mins from the CBD)  *- taken by edgar raphal*









Historic Port Adelaide (about 20mins from the CBD)*- both taken by neorion*


















HUNGRY FOR MORE??

Adelaide Hills  (1/2hour from the CBD)









World-Famous Barossa Valley(1 hour from Adelaide)









Fleurieu Peninsula  (1-2 hours from Adelaide)









Kangaroo Island  (1/2hour Flight from Adelaide)









Limestone Coast  (2-4 hours from Adelaide)









Murraylands & Riverland  (1-3 hours from Adelaide)









Clare Valley  and Yorke Peninsula  (1-3 hours from Adelaide)










Flinders Ranges & SA Outback  (over 5 hours from Adelaide)


















Eyre Peninsula  (over 4 hours from Adelaide)









MORE USEFUL LINKS

*SouthAustralia.com*  - _Official SA Tourism Website_
*Index of Adelaide Projects* - _Construction & Developments in Adelaide_
*SA Central *  - _South Australian Business Directory_*
Make The Move*  - _Information about moving to Adelaide and SA_
*Study Adelaide *  - _Information about studying in Adelaide_
*Adelaide City Council *  - _ACC Website_
*Rip It Up *  - _Adelaides Leading Entertainment Magazine_
*Immigration Australia *  - _Information about Visas & Immigration_

_Resources: South Australian Tourism Commission, Photo Adelaide, dsa.smugmug.com, www.eneabba.net/Oz/ _


----------



## Mants (Oct 22, 2005)

this has turned out really well, feel free to add pictures to it. i will a bit later on


----------



## crawf (Feb 11, 2006)

yes it has 

as mants said please feel free to add any South Australian photos to it

cheers, crawf


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Very professional photography.


----------



## Roar/ (Dec 1, 2005)

Geat Job Crawf! However (lol) I recon a better picure of Rundle Mall is needed lol, it looks empty and on weekends its packed.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Whats the reason behind it being a secret? 
Didnt that campaign die out and hence the new SA Brilliant Blend Campaign has appeared?


----------



## crawf (Feb 11, 2006)

Very Controversial said:


> Very professional photography.


yes its fantastic photography, tho i didnt take it



LV said:


> Geat Job Crawf! However (lol) I recon a better picure of Rundle Mall is needed lol, it looks empty and on weekends its packed.


thanks LV, yeah the rundle mall was the only decent picture i could find - but it doesnt look that bad



Gioяgos said:


> Whats the reason behind it being a secret?
> Didnt that campaign die out and hence the new SA Brilliant Blend Campaign has appeared?


yes the Secrets campaign died out, the reason why i wrote "Discover Australias Best Kept Hidden Secret" is because Adelaide & SA is still a giant secret to the world, because most people around the world have only heard of Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane and Perth but not Adelaide.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Why havnt they heard of Adelaide?
If it was such a good place, why dosn't everyone know about it? 

Just curious.


----------



## crawf (Feb 11, 2006)

poor marketing and probley the embarrassing old airport terminal and 3rd world bus station


----------



## Roar/ (Dec 1, 2005)

^^ Why would a dodgy airport terminal and an old bus station stop people from hearing about Adelaide?


----------



## crawf (Feb 11, 2006)

because it gave Adelaide that big country town image


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Um, I think its the mentality that gives it that feeling.
Thats certainly what it seems like.


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

I guess I can google myself...
hno:

Are you too lazy to take your own pictures?


----------



## bdm (Nov 13, 2005)

A shot I took last week:


----------



## crawf (Feb 11, 2006)

Inlandsvägen said:
 

> I guess I can google myself...
> hno:
> 
> Are you too lazy to take your own pictures?


for starters i dont have a digital camera and i cant afford to travel around the state atm. 

nice shot bdm, ill post some more pics tommorow


----------



## crawf (Feb 11, 2006)

*double post*


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2002)

Top post.What a great city and surrounds


----------



## edgar_raphael (Aug 23, 2006)

Here is part of my contribution. I really love taking photos of Adelaide and the places where their own people take for granted. I came here more than a year ago and some people were just amazed how their own place can be so greatly appreciated when they saw them in the photos taken by other people 


VICTOR HARBOUR


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

really nice pics.


----------



## edgar_raphael (Aug 23, 2006)

More to come


ADELAIDE City & Landmarks









Night view of Adelaide City









Showcasing rich herritage buildings in SA









City of Churches - It's true!



























showcasing the architectural affection in SA


















Annual Christmas exhibition at Port Road


----------



## edgar_raphael (Aug 23, 2006)

BEACHES in SA

Not only is Adelaide rich for it's herritage sites but it also has one of the best beaches!










Glenelg Marine









Buffalo Boat Restaurant at Glenelg









Sunset at Glenelg Beach










Thompson Beach - 1.5 hours drive from the city, one of SA's most famous 'Crabbing' beach.









Goolwa Beach - famous for catching cockles









Port Adelaide









Port Adealaide









Hallet Cove beach









Noarlunga's Beach jetty









Noarlunga Beach









Light house at Kangaroo Island ferry port


----------



## edgar_raphael (Aug 23, 2006)

South Australia and its Wine

The wine state of Australia, that's what it is termed. Producers of wines in Australia, SA has the best wine to offer, and the most exciting winery visit ever. I am not going to post another 'Barrosa Valley' winery, everybody has seen them. Let me introduce to you some other famous but under rated vineyard that most local does not even know they existed.










Wines storage room at Adelaide Wine Centre









Wine theme - Wine is sunlight held together by water









drums









Introducing HHW - Handorf Hill Winery, mix of German and Australian taste









More winery at Adelaide Hills


----------



## edgar_raphael (Aug 23, 2006)

If you want to compete the city of Adelaide to the other mode advanced cities, sorry, you are in the wrong place. As the topic says, discovering Australia's best kept hidden secret and that how it is going to stay. Rich of Herritage, Rich of beautiful breathe-taking beaches, marvelous wines, simply sensational.









Adelaide Fringe - help annually 









Castle that I found somewhere along Adelaide Hills









A real hidden treasure, a perfect place for your wedding 









SA is so unexpected, and sometimes you bump accross this kind of sight









And this...



enjoy guys


----------



## crawf (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks for showing some of your great work to us 

ive used 2 of your photos for the opening post

:cheers:


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Great pics edgar, well done :applause:


----------



## IU (Apr 8, 2006)

Lovely Beach pics man..


----------



## Mants (Oct 22, 2005)

they really are fantastic shots edgar...

where is that castle?


----------



## Avens (Jan 19, 2006)

I used to live in SA. Just before the Adelaide Hills. Absolutely loved it. A fantastic place to live. Good pics.


----------



## edgar_raphael (Aug 23, 2006)

Some more photos I took over the weekend holidays in Clare Valley, small town in South Australia.











One of the many many many scenery view and lookout at Clare Valley. Mountains of grass, sheeps, cows, horses strolling freely over the lazy laid back countryside of Clare.










St. Aloysius Church built in 1874






















































Yeah, they burried the priest underneath the church





















































































Enjoy!


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Fantastic pics guyz!

SA is really beautiful thnx for sharing


----------

